# Audio CD of the Psalms



## Josh Williamson (Aug 4, 2011)

G'day, 

Could anyone recommend a good CD with the Psalms being sung on it? I've noticed they're very hard to find through the local Christian bookstore, so was wondering if anyone could recommend something.

Thanks

- Josh


----------



## ADKing (Aug 4, 2011)

I really like these done by the Presbyterian Reformed Church. It is easy to make out the words. They are singing from the Scottish Metrical Psalter. Psalm CDs - Presbyterian Reformed Church


----------



## Tim (Aug 4, 2011)

Pastor Williamson, you can find lots here:

Texan Rose: Free Psalm Recordings, Scottish Psalter

This blog is maintained by a sister who is a member of PB.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Aug 5, 2011)

I just found this site recently. They have some good selections. You can download a song for free to see if you like it or not. Crown and Covenant Publications. I like it.


----------



## TexanRose (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you looking for recordings from a particular psalter?

I'm most familiar with the Scottish Metrical Psalter. There are a lot of free recordings online, but the quality may vary. Some are very nice. There is a list on my blog; Tim has already provided a link above. 

This set of five CDs has a lot of good selections. The sound is very nice, and it's fairly easy to make out the words. However, the pitch is sometimes off enough to make me cringe. It's possible, though, that I am more sensitive to this than others might be. You can listen to samples from the CDs on this site (click on a CD to get samples from it)
PSALM SINGING MP3s (COMPLETE SET) - Still Waters Revival Books
but unless you want digital downloads, it would be cheaper to buy the CDs from Crown and Covenant or the Free Presbyterian Bookroom
https://www.fpbookroom.org/acatalog/F_P_Bookroom_Psalm_CDs_47.html

The Performed in Heaven CD includes most of the most popular selections from the Scottish Psalter, and the pitch is good. It's not quite as easy to make out the words, though. You can listen to it for free on Grooveshark here: 
Grooveshark - Listen to Free Music Online - Internet Radio - Free MP3 Streaming
or order it online here
https://www.fpbookroom.org/acatalog/F_P_Bookroom_Pslam_CDs_16.html

I don't own the CDs from the Presbyterian Reformed Church that Mr. King linked to above, but if they sound anything like this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmt9FHIj_pM
then they're probably pretty good. And the price is right.

Last but not least, the EPC in Australia has produced some CDs. The samples sound nice. 
EPC Australia

Once again, the CDs I have linked here would all be from the 1650 Scottish Metrical Psalter. I don't know much about CDs from other psalters.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I like the Scottish Metrical Psalter. So far I've only got one CD (Performed in Heaven) and absolutely love it. Thanks very much for all the links and suggestions.


----------



## scottmaciver (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Josh,

Here is a link to the youtube page of a friend of mine. Acapella Psalm singing with some nice harmonies:
‪Moireach91's Channel‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Connor Q (Aug 13, 2011)

If your after something bit different some guy Jamie Soles does alot of Psalms to folk/acoustic music, its quite 'Sons of Korah'-esk you can download one of his CD's free here. Its not the best stuff in the world, but its worth having. More of his stuff here.

I recommend the Irish RP Northern Pres. Choir CD's that have been linked a few times above, or you could make some CD's for yourself with the best of all the free Psalm-singing downloads on the interwebz.

Oh, and Scott, I'm loving your signature! RP and proud  I hear your name mentioned now and again, I'm sure we will meet before long.


----------



## JM (Aug 13, 2011)

Try this: Pilgrim Ministries


----------

